# Ozzy our man



## kimbo (23/12/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## kimbo (28/12/15)

@Rob Fisher skip to 3:28

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (28/12/15)

kimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher skip to 3:28



Those backpack bombers at 4:18 was pretty damn funny, Id have liked to have seen that done at a Mac D's, a 100meter fatty dash could have had some entertainment value.


----------



## kimbo (16/1/16)




----------



## kimbo (16/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/1/16)

This is my absolute favourite

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (19/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> This is my absolute favourite



hahahaha kak funny!!! I'm stealing it hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/1/16)

Metal Liz said:


> hahahaha kak funny!!! I'm stealing it hahaha


Go ahead, it's already stolen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (14/3/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (14/3/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

